# Honda HS720AS or Toro 721QZR



## Drbwell (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm in the market for a new snowblower for a typical Long Island winter (this winter so far being an anomaly). 4-10" per major snowfall event, single car flat paved driveway and sidewalk. Since these machines are roughly the same price, which should I go with? Originally, I was going to buy a Columbia 24" machine, but it may be overkill and I don't know much about that brand except that its made in Canada. Any thought or ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## Fishstick487 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a 2015 year toro 721qzr. I skipped the electric start. Buy the qzr, it's way worth the cost. I compared to Honda, but I thought the chute control was much smoother on the toro. Yes the Toro uses a Chinese engine, but it has a cast iron liner as opposed to aluminum bore gcv190 in the Honda. The toro will blow powder up to about 12", but will struggle with 8-9" of slush. Forget using it to clear end of driveway with ice. Single stage u it's are fast and hit the sweet spot with typically snow falls. I'd go for the Toro. If you don't care about chute controls then it's more of a tie between the toro and Honda. All of this is my experience only of course.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

this isn't going to be much help but you could go to a dealer and check them out but more likely
its going to come down to which you would like to see in your garage so flip a coin


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ditto what William said.

Stop by your local dealerships and get a feel for the machines that interest you. While you are there, you will also get a feel for the dealership as well. Important when it comes to service and maintenance down the road. You could get yourself a great machine but have lousy dealer support.


----------

